# 2015 Audi A3 2.0 Door Panel Removal/Mirror Assembly Installation



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

Has anyone replaced the right front door panel or any door panel on a 2015 A3 2.0 8V? Or does anyone know where to find instructions on how to remove the front right door panel, such as a video or written instructions? 

My right outside mirror assembly (without folding mirror) got scratched pretty bad by some idiot. Some of the internal plastic parts of the mirror assembly snapped, so the mirror cover/mirror cap does not connect to the mirror assembly very well. The mirror cover/mirror cap was also scratched and bent a bit. Therefore, I order an entire new right outside mirror assembly and right mirror cover/mirror cap. Had an authorized Audi Collision Repair Center paint the mirror cover/mirror cap as they only come primed and not painted. However, the dealer wants to charge me about $380 just to install the right mirror assembly and right mirror cover/mirror cap. Apparently installing both the right mirror assembly and right mirror cover/mirror cap require removal of the front right door panel? So if anyone has any instruction on how to remove an 2015 A3 2.0 8V door panel or how to install a right mirror assembly, I would appreciate the help. Would much rather do this project myself. Actually would enjoy doing so.

Also, I bought both the right mirror assembly and right mirror cover/mirror cap from www.audiusaparts.com. It's a really good website and you can purchase practically every part for the 2015 Audi A3 2.0 8V and other Audi models for 25 percent less than MSRP. I can vouch the parts are indeed genuine. Saved about $120 from what the dealer quoted me on the two parts. The link below shows exactly where I purchased the right mirror assembly and right mirror/cover mirror cap. 

http://www.audiusaparts.com/auto-pa...l-l4-gas-engine/body-cat/outside-mirrors-scat

Also, the lowest price I've seen for a 2015 A3 2.0 8V OE IS20 turbocharger. See link below.
http://www.audiusaparts.com/auto-pa...e/engine-cat/turbocharger-and-components-scat

Will probably use this site to purchase the S3/Golf R IS38 turbocharger once APR release the ECU to support an IS38 on a 2015 A3 2.0 8V egine.


----------



## Antariusz (Nov 19, 2014)

Do you know of any other sites like this, except with european parts? (and usa delivery) I'd love to get the euro style rear headrests (MUCH MUCH better visibility out the rear window)


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Ask your local dealer for a printout from their ELSAweb system. It's what all of the technicians use for instructions on how to do stuff.


----------



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

That's awesome. Thanks a bunch. Hopefully, the dealership will abide.


----------



## rgalosi (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent you a PM

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phanuel (Sep 4, 2014)

Semi unrelated, anyone got any instructions for removing the steering wheel trim or controls so I can swap the paddles?


----------

